# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  Asp.net Core & IIS

## hamzehsh

سلامآیا برای اجرای پروژه های Asp.net core تنظیمات خاصی موردنیازه؟
من یک سرور VM دارم که رویش ویندوز سرور2008 نصب کردم
یک پروژه web application روش Publish کردم داره به درستی کار میکنه و مشکلی نداره البته چیز خاصی نیست چند صفحه است که بدون authentication داره از روی دیتابیس واکشی میکنه. Asp.net core 2.1
یک پروژه مشابه همین با گزینه asp.net core 2.2 , https ساختم 
Husting , ... هم همه نسخه هاش رو روی سرور نصب کردم


ولی این پیام خطا رو میده ویک لینک داره
An error occurred while starting the application.


.NET Core 4.6.28008.02 X64 v4.0.0.0    |   Microsoft.AspNetCore.Hosting version 2.2.7-servicing-10089    |    Microsoft Windows 6.1.7601 S    |   Need help?
که من چیزی ازش متوجه نشدم
ایا چنین مشکلی داشته اید؟ یا راه کاری برایش سراغ دارید؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر می توانید ورژن ویندوز سرورتون رو عوض کنید به 2016 . ورژن 2008 اصلا برای تکنولوژی های جدید خوب نیست و خیلی از مشکلات عدم سازگاری فریم ورک با سرور با ارتقاء سیستم عامل خود به خود حل میشه.

----------


## hamzehsh

سلام استاد ، ممنون 
بله یک 2012 نصب کردم مشکل حل شد، نیازی هم به فعال کردن https نداشت

----------

